# Cheer Up Fellas!!!



## owls84 (Jan 3, 2011)

Priceless Pep Talks with Peyton Manning

[video=youtube;YGmX6m78zDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGmX6m78zDM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## JTM (Jan 3, 2011)

ouch. 

in the same light:

[video=youtube;58-9Ae9cvDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58-9Ae9cvDI[/video]


----------

